# Long-Reach brake options from Shimano?



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

new bike came with Tektro R539 brakes....after years of riding 105/Ultegra brakes, I find the R539 squishy and the feel spongy. While the pads are soft, the spring just doesn't have that snap or firmness for good control/modulation.

Anyway, like an idiot, I bought Shimano 105 brakes from an on-line retailer, went to put 'em on and the pads are all the way to the bottom of the arm and still grabbing tire. 

Shimano make a 105/Ultegra long-reach option? I couldn't find any but did find R450/R650 - Anyone here use them? Anyone with experience of the Cane Creek SCR-3L?
Thanks!
Joe


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I run the BR-R650s, and they work well once you replace the stock pads (the 7900 inserts are fantastic).


----------

